# DALLEMAND & Co. INC. CHICAGO.



## keithstanfield (Aug 18, 2011)

A guy on craigslist ants 30 bucks for this.it is a lady leg neck.my question is what is this bottle worth before i go and pick it up.


----------



## keithstanfield (Aug 18, 2011)

more


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey Kieth,

 What color is that? No, not a lady's leg in the classical sense. It is a nice bulged kneck, decorative shouldered whiskey cylinder.









  "The business started out in San Francisco (1885-ca. 1900) but headquartered in Chicago. They were wholesalers there from 1885 to Prohibition.

 Their directory lisitings state: "Props of Cream Pure Rye, Americas finest whiskey" (1893), Jno. G Roche, Pres., E H Roche, VP and Treas. (1910)

 The company used the brand names:
 "Cream Pure Rye", "D & Co.", "Old Joe Murphy", "Old Ripy", and "Standard Time."

 Business name timeline:
 Dallemand & Co. (1885-1906), Albert Dallemand & Co. (1907-1915), Albert Dallemand & Co. Inc. (1916-1918)

 Address timeline:
 192 Jackson (1885-1887) , 51 Lake (1888-1898), 80 Lake (1899-1906), 122-129 Monroe, #502 (1907-1910), & 543 Lasalle Ave (1910-1911), 79 W Monroe, #502 (1911), 110 S Dearborn (1913-1918), & 166 W Lake (1913-1915), & 205 W Madison (1917-1918)" From.

 There's one $sale HERE. That guy is calling it a lady's leg, as well.

 The tall olive colored guy in the middle of the following photo is a Lady's Leg in the classical way:






 This photo is from THIS PAGE of Bill Lindsey's remarkable site. I'd recommend it to you highly.

 Illinois Glass in their 1906 catalog called it a Bulb Neck:




From SHA.

 There's a case "Albert Dallemand et al. v. Isaac Saalfeldt, Adm." on on THIS page, about young Saalfeldt, who fell down the freight elevator shaft in 1897. He was apparently going to go up to the 5th floor for some empty bottles. The bottling was being done on the third floor, from which I believe he fell.




From.


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  keithstanfield
> 
> more


 What's the embossing? I would think $30 is more than you would want to pay if you're looking to resell it to be honest...[]


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2011)

Without knowing the embossing and without a label I wouldn't pay more than $5 for it Keith....Jim


----------



## suzanne (Aug 19, 2011)

It is worth 7 dollars and 50 cents.


----------



## keithstanfield (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanx for all the replies.......and i think youre right jim........


----------

